# Rotes Meer im Mai



## mastercraft (14. April 2019)

Hi

bin vom 2.5  -  7.5  in Marsa Alam , geplant ist es 3x vom Boot zu angeln .
sollte jemand zu dieser zeit vor ort sein kann er gerne mit aufs Boot .
poppen , jiggen und trolling 

Petri Heil


----------



## Krallblei (15. April 2019)

Oli

Marsa alam oder Hamata? Welches Hotel??


----------



## PowerJigger (15. April 2019)

Welcher Anbieter?


----------



## mastercraft (15. April 2019)

geplant ist momentan das wady Lamy azur , ca 10 Minuten vom hafen hamata entfernt , 
Anbieter Reiseveranstalter oder Bootsanbieter ?
buche bei tui Österreich , beim bootsanbieter hab ich nen langjährigen freund welcher mir sehr gute preise macht .
hab mit krallblei zu zweit ne 2 Tagestour mit overnight 500.-€ bezahlt ( 250.- per Pax)


----------



## mastercraft (27. April 2019)

Datum Neu !!!!   9-16. Mai 2019


----------



## Silverfish1 (27. April 2019)

mastercraft schrieb:


> geplant ist momentan das wady Lamy azur , ca 10 Minuten vom hafen hamata entfernt ,
> Anbieter Reiseveranstalter oder Bootsanbieter ?
> buche bei tui Österreich , beim bootsanbieter hab ich nen langjährigen freund welcher mir sehr gute preise macht .
> hab mit krallblei zu zweit ne 2 Tagestour mit overnight 500.-€ bezahlt ( 250.- per Pax)


Da muss ich mal mit. Das ist ja Geschenk der Preis


----------



## mastercraft (27. April 2019)

ja , das ist einer der Vorteile welche Egypten hat, kurze Flugzeit , günstige preise und das beste sind echt die preise bei den booten !!


----------



## mastercraft (28. April 2019)

bin gerade in Verhandlung , 3 tage mit 2x übernachten an board 1.000.-€


----------



## Silverfish1 (28. April 2019)

Fuer den Sommer. Bzw Mai bin ich raus, wie sieht es den mit Oktober, November aus? 
Du bist ja regelmäßig unten


----------



## mastercraft (30. April 2019)

Oktober ist der 2. jährliche  Egypten Termin ,
hab Heute gebucht und der Bootstrip ist gerade fixiert worden, wird auf jeden fall berichten
petri


----------



## mastercraft (18. Mai 2019)

Zurück vom Roten Meer

also dieser Trip hatte es in sich , wir waren von Hamata aus 4 Tage durch am Schiff in Richtung Süden unterwegs.

Es begann am Samstag um 7:30 Uhr Abholung im Hotel welches ja nur 10 min vom Hafen Hamata entfernt ist , danach im Hafen angekommen war meine Stimmung mal am Tiefpunkt , das Schiff ( die Banoura ) war nicht vor Ort sondern es stand ein wesentliche kleineres vor uns .
Nach einigen Telefonaten blieb es leider auch dabei , mein Fischerkollege und ich entschieden uns aber den Trip trotzdem zu machen.

Gestartet von Hamta fingen wir mit trolling an und es schaute mal richtig schlecht aus da die ersten 3 Stunden nichts passierte , kein Biss .
Am Spitz von Ras Banas  ging es dann endlich los, mein Kollege hatte den ersten Biss und konnte auch nen guten Barracuda landen , ca 10 min später der nächste Biss  und zum Vorschein kam ein GT.Wir haben dann gegen Abend mit dem Poppern begonnen und hatte da auch gleich die ersten Bisse ,ne  Coral Trout, einige  GT's und  Barracuda gingen uns an den Haken.
Später , ne halbe Stunde vor Sonnenuntergang fingen wir dann noch so um die 15 Makrelen welche Wir als Köder fürs Nachtfischen ( Bottomfishing ) verwendet haben, was nicht so mein Ding war und Ich relativ früh ins Bett gegangen bin.

Die nächsten Tage schauten vom Programmablauf gleich aus , wir starteten mitTrolling , dann etwas poppen , jiggen wieder trolling und am Abend das Bottomfishing 

der Beste Tag war dann auf jeden Fall der Dritte , wir hatten 3x ne Begegnung mit Sailfischen welche auf der Oberfläche raubten , leider konnten wir keinen an den Haken bekommen, aber ich hatte beim Poppen Attacken von riesigen GT's , nach Angaben vom Captain alle um die 30 - 40 KG.
Wir fingen dann auch noch riesige Barracudas welche anscheinend gerade im May sehr zahlreich vorkommen.
Bei jedem Biss ab dem dritten Tag hofften wir das es jetzt mal kein Barracuda sein sollte , Gott sei dank hatten Wir dann auch noch oral Trouts , Dogtoothtuna's und ein paar Trevallys am Haken.

Ich war jetzt das 10. mal zum fischen am Roten Meer und hatte noch nie so viel gefangen wie diese mal , also im Oktober werde ich diese Tour nochmal machen allerdings 5 Tage am Boot damit wir noch tiefer in den Süden fahren können.













Leider hab ich nur nen kleinen Teil fotografiert von dem was wir alles gefangen haben


----------



## nostradamus (18. Mai 2019)

Petri!


----------



## Krallblei (19. Mai 2019)

Hallo

Ja geht doch. Wir hätten letztes Jahr auch in Süden fahren sollen 

Habt ihr gut gefangen!! Petri

Bin 13.6- 20.6 unten zum Fischen 
27.6 -04.07 wieder um was wohl zu machen?


----------



## Silverfish1 (19. Mai 2019)

Super Bericht ! Danke dafür.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (20. Mai 2019)

Dickes Petri! Freut mich das es bei euch so gerumpelt hat


----------



## Krallblei (22. Mai 2019)

Oli weisst du näheres zwecks Preisen für Oktober? 

Irgendwie bin ich ja Ägyptischer pädophiler Strand/Saumriff Spinnfischer! 

5 Tage Boot sind viel. Hattet ihr diesmal Bier??


----------



## Krallblei (22. Mai 2019)

Die Banoura. Oli was hat der Kahn? 18 Meter? Jedesfalls glaub platz für 8 Leute. Aber eher besser für 2-4 Angler.
Preise sind ultra.

Oli und ich beide ich sag man "sesshaft" dort. Erfahrung und Kontakte


----------



## Krallblei (22. Mai 2019)




----------



## Krallblei (22. Mai 2019)

Oli wie sah es aus mit "Frenzies"

Hoffe es geht was die nächsten Wochen


----------



## Krallblei (25. Mai 2019)

Schade das dein Bericht bzw. dein Feedback aus Ägypten auf so wenig Interesse stößt. 

Ohne Highend Video und dicken Fischen ist es nicht wert zu schreiben. Lesen Bilder gucken und gut..

Hab wenig Lust in Zukunft gute Berichte zu schreiben..

Dabei hab ich soviel vor und möchte euch locken....


----------



## mastercraft (26. Mai 2019)

Hi Krallbblei

Banoura ist so wie du schreibst um die 18 meter
gplant haben wir mit max. 4 Personen den Oktober trip zu machen , mit dem Bier wars richtig schwierig da gerade Ramadan war , aber das Bier wäre kein Problem man musses sich halt besorgen und selbst mit nehmen.

zum Preis gibt es noch keine Infos da ich das erst richtig ausverhandeln will.

Petri


----------



## Lorenz (26. Mai 2019)

Petri!


Krallblei schrieb:


> Schade das dein Bericht bzw. dein Feedback aus Ägypten auf so wenig Interesse stößt.


Interesse ist doch schon da, aber es schreibt halt nicht jeder oder lässt ein like da. Die allermeisten in den (Angel-) Foren sind stille Leser. Außerdem gibt es aktuell eine gewisse Skepsis gegenüber Ägypten bzw. der arabischen Welt; teils begründet und teils nicht.


----------



## mastercraft (21. Juli 2019)

Also am 12 . Oktober is es wieder so weit, wir fliegen am Samstag den 12 Oktober nach Marsa Alam werden wieder im Wadi Lahmy Azur einchecken und gehen am Montag bis Donnerstag auf's Schiff.
Vorerst sind wir zu zweit und werden wahrscheinlich noch 1 bis 2 Personen mitnehmen.

lt dem letzten captain , bei dem wir echt viel gefangen haben sollte es im Oktober in dieser Gegend am besten sein, aus eigener Erfahrung , da wird mir Krallblei auch zustimmen, hatten wir im Oktober auch die meisten Tuna Frency's.

also sollte Interesse bestehen PN

Petri


----------



## Krallblei (22. Juli 2019)

Oli wir waren im Januar


----------



## mastercraft (22. Juli 2019)

stimmt
war aber auch super 

wir sind voll haben , haben 2 Mitfahrer gefunden, sollte dennoch Interesse bestehen kann noch ein 2 boot organisieren
Petri


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (23. Juli 2019)

Moin, fliege Freitag nach Marsa Alam und sind 140km nördlich in El Quseir untergebracht. Weiß jemand, ob man dort auch Boote chartern kann und wie teuer ein Tages ausflug wäre?
Schon mal vielen Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## Krallblei (23. Juli 2019)

Hi.

Du must fragen, fragen und nochmehr fragen. 
Am besten in Marsa alam City.

Preis kann ich dir nicht sagen. 

Freu dich ist schön warm grad


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (23. Juli 2019)

Ok, Danke. Mal schauen, ob sich eine Gelegenheit bietet. Von den Temperaturen geht es eigentlich > im Durchschnitt 35°C


----------



## nostradamus (23. Juli 2019)

ostsee_wurm23 schrieb:


> Von den Temperaturen geht es eigentlich > im Durchschnitt 35°C



lach! berichte einfach mal wenn du zurück bist!


----------



## Krallblei (23. Juli 2019)

35 Grad am Strand mit Wind sind realistisch.
Innerhalb von Hotels mit Gebäuden und Beton steigt das Thermometer schnell auf 45Grad.
Innerhalb von Hotelkomplexen sind die Temperaturen selbst nachts kaum unter 35.

Geil


----------



## Krallblei (23. Juli 2019)

Erstes Mal Ägypten?


----------



## Silverfish1 (23. Juli 2019)

mastercraft schrieb:


> stimmt
> war aber auch super
> 
> wir sind voll haben , haben 2 Mitfahrer gefunden, sollte dennoch Interesse bestehen kann noch ein 2 boot organisieren
> Petri



Wenn du sowas nochmal fuer Anfang nächstes Jahr plant. Würde ich gerne weitergehende Infos dazu bekommen. Dieses Mal seid ihr ja schon voll und ich komm da auch erst aus Florida zurück.


----------



## mastercraft (24. Juli 2019)

wir sind dann wieder im April unten , gebe rechtzeitig bescheid

Petri


----------



## mastercraft (25. August 2019)

sind jetzt doch nur zu 2 hätten 1 platz frei , sind vom 10.10-17.10 im Wady Lami Azur und haben ein Schiff gemietet vom 12-15 Oktober , machen ne safarie bis zum St.Jihns reef

sollte jemand lust haben bitte PN zwecks Preis 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## flofischt (27. August 2019)

Danke für den cooles Bericht, habe den grad von Anfang an durchgelesen... schaut richtig gut aus was Ihr da unten so rauszieht.
Wäre ich zu der Zeit frei wäre der Flug schon gebucht


----------

